# Door prize at the Outing????



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Last year, we had a drawing for a door prize. Mu wife won and as a result, she got a gift cretificate for Barnes and Noble. Seeing as she is not a gung ho hunter, she was very appreciative of the gift certificate. The way we did it was everyone that wanted to put $5, I think, in a tin with their name. The name was drawn and she got to pick what her money should go towards. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in doing this again this year? Should the winner pick their orize, gift certs are easy to mail and available at lots of places. Also this way, no one was out the money for purchasing something ahead of time and the winner (and I) were getting something that they really wanted. Please make suggestions......


----------

